# Googles new ...



## bravefart (Feb 1, 2005)

Google has started a new video search option , still in its Beta stages but can be checked out at www.video.google.com ; though some proxies an IP mite not be able to support it so mite not open(You have to use a U.S. based proxy if you are not in U.S.) Yahoo already has it but still yahoo has lot of wrk to do to improve it now that it has competition.  

PeaceV


----------



## vignesh (Feb 2, 2005)

Google is simply getting to the top!


----------



## enjoy (Feb 2, 2005)

Google is Simply the Best..


----------



## vysakh (Feb 2, 2005)

already discussed


----------



## Slam Team (Feb 2, 2005)

Check out *video.search.yahoo.com ... I am sure u can get every english video song u can demand...and btw google video search currently sux ... google is going to launch a domain distribution system soon..


----------



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2005)

....when will google stop? Those guys are on a roll!!!!


----------



## babumuchhala (Feb 3, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ....when will google stop? Those guys are on a roll!!!!



I wish Google never stops comming with new stuff.

Google is the best


----------



## Scott Evo (Feb 3, 2005)

Go Google.


----------



## thinkdigital (Feb 6, 2005)

Great Engine Guys!! ... Google is simply unbeatable!!


----------



## svk (Feb 7, 2005)

old news.


----------



## Slam Team (Feb 9, 2005)

Google Maps Beta is the newest from google..check it out.. Javascript enabled browser needed...


----------



## i_am_crack (Feb 10, 2005)

I found this very helpful also.

Ever wondered how BIG Google is? 
Here is a list of the things that Google offeres .. 
And I must say, it even surprised me ... 

------------- 
Google Desktop Search: 

More info: 
*www.desktop.google.com/ 

Download: 
*www.desktop.google.com/GoogleDesktopSearchSetup.exe 

-------------- 

For Gmail users: 

GMail Drive creates a virtual filesystem on top of your Google GMail account and enables you to save and retrieve files stored on your GMail account directly from inside Windows Explorer. GMail Drive literally adds a new drive to your computer under the My Computer folder, where you can create new folders, copy and drag'n'drop files to. 

More info: 
*www.viksoe.dk/code/gmail.htm 

Download: 
*www.herbsforlife.nl/download/gmailfs.zip 
or 
*download.softpedia.com/software/int...ail/gmailfs.zip 
or (latest version): 
*download.9down.com/freeware/gmailfs_105.rar 

----------------- 

Google thingies: 

Google Local: 
*www.google.com/lochp 


----------------- 

Google Suggestions: 
*www.google.com/webhp?complete=1&hl=en 

------------------ 

Google Fight (not official): 
*www.googlefight.com/ 

------------------ 

Google Firefox: 
*www.google.com/firefox 

------------------ 

Google Sholar: 
*scholar.google.com/ 

------------------- 

Google BSD (Whatever that means  ): 
*www.google.com/bsd 

------------------- 

Hacker style Google: 
*www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/ 

------------------- 

Google Labs: 
*labs.google.com/ 

-------------------- 

Google Mcft: 
*www.google.com/Mcft 

-------------------- 

Google Features: 
*www.google.ru/help/features.html 

-------------------- 

Google map site: 
*www.google.com/sitemap.html 

-------------------- 

Google Options: 
*www.google.com/options/index.html 

-------------------- 

Froogle: 
*froogle.google.com/ 

-------------------- 

Google Linux: 
*www.google.com/linux 

--------------------- 

Google America: 
*www.google.com/unclesam 

--------------------- 

Google University Search: 
*www.google.com/options/universities.html 

--------------------- 

Google Mac: 
*www.google.com/mac.html 

--------------------- 

Google Mail: 
*www.google.com/gmail/ 

--------------------- 

Google Deskbar: 
*toolbar.google.com/deskbar/index.html 

--------------------- 

Google SMS (New): 
*www.google.com/sms/ 

-------------------- 

Site-Flavored Google Search (beta) : 
*www.google.com/services/siteflavored.html 

--------------------- 

Personalized Web Search ; 
*labs.google.com/personalized 

--------------------- 

Wireless Froogle: 
*labs.google.com/frooglewml.html 

--------------------- 

Google Compute: 
*toolbar.google.com/dc/offerdc.html 

--------------------- 

Google sets: 
*labs.google.com/sets 

--------------------- 

Google Groups: 
*groups-beta.google.com/ 

--------------------- 

Google Alerts: 
*www.google.com/alerts 

-------------------- 

Google Search Local: 
*local.google.com/


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Feb 10, 2005)

boy thats a long list!!! its makin me *deephousepage.com/smilies/spinning.gif

btw u missed out one.. they got a wap search too!!! 

*wap.google.com


----------



## cheetah (Feb 10, 2005)

I have been waiting for that feature for a long long time.Thats cool.


----------

